# Tybee Kayaking question.



## Flaustin1 (May 12, 2015)

So we are going to tybee soon and shark fishing is my thing.  Being that its illegal to shark fish on tybee, I am thinking about renting a yak and kayaking my gear across the bull river to little tybee.  

Ive never kayaked in the salt before but have kayaked turbulent rivers many a times.  So the question is, is it feasible to kayak shark fishing gear across the river?  I don't know how bad the current is or will be when I get in the salt.  

Anything I should know before I try it?


----------



## fishtail (May 12, 2015)

Keep in mind the waves.
Use the yak for transportation, not to fish out of. Fish from the beach.
Jacks Cut is doable to avoid the surf going out front.
Fishing gear up to 30lbs is all you need.


----------



## tradhunter98 (May 12, 2015)

Anything is kayakable....  Figured that out  paddling baits...


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 12, 2015)

Im good enough in a yak.  Just wondered about the currents that aren't seeable.  Where about is Jacks Cut?


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 12, 2015)

After studying the map a little better, looks like I would be crossing Tybee Creek, not the bull river.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 12, 2015)

I paddled a kayak about 3 miles out and 3 miles back, from the beach near Pascagoula, MS to one of the little barrier islands out there.

I didn't notice any currents or riptides.  A lifeguard that I talked to on the beach the day before said that a kayak should be able to overcome the currents and go where you want it to go, unlike an inflatable raft or other such high-drag vessel.

The wind was an issue, just like any long distance paddling.

The waves weren't bad.  They were wide enough that you could float up with them. They didn't break and wash over the 'yak.


----------



## BVasi (May 12, 2015)

What kind of kayak? And also are you looking big sharks or just any shark? but going for sharks from a kayak is fun


----------



## fishtail (May 13, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Where about is Jacks Cut?


Directly across the creek and in line with Inlet Avenue on Tybee (Back River), you will see it just before the inlet of Tybee Creek. It ends up in Little Tybee Slough.
The usual temperament of the "waves" at the inlet should probably be best described as breakers. Nothing to worry about, you will quickly see if you want to attempt them or not. 
Once in a while they are passable both ways.
The current is going to be there in places and at various times. Most people usually wait to use them to their advantage.


----------



## fishtail (May 13, 2015)

See if this pulls up.
http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11512.shtml
Then go to Google Earth and follow it to Little Tybee Slough.
The NOAA map shows it stopping but you can see on Google Earth where it goes through.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

BVasi said:


> What kind of kayak? And also are you looking big sharks or just any shark? but going for sharks from a kayak is fun



I don't know, plan on renting one when I get there.  I don't plan on fishing out of the kayak.  Gonna fish from the beach and use the yak to get my gear over there and get my baits out.  

Being that I will be legal on little tybee, I will probably target fish up to the 7ft range because that's about as big as my gear can handle.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

fishtail said:


> Directly across the creek and in line with Inlet Avenue on Tybee (Back River), you will see it just before the inlet of Tybee Creek. It ends up in Little Tybee Slough.
> The usual temperament of the "waves" at the inlet should probably be best described as breakers. Nothing to worry about, you will quickly see if you want to attempt them or not.
> Once in a while they are passable both ways.
> The current is going to be there in places and at various times. Most people usually wait to use them to their advantage.



Very good info.  Thanks for the help.  Seems like it would be easier to go through jacks cut then to take a chance in the breakers.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

But after looking at google maps, it looks like it twists and turns for a total of about 5 extra miles and would definitely have to time it just right and go through on high tide.


----------



## Bama B (May 13, 2015)

First off when are you coming to tybee. The reason I ask is the area you are talking about is all kinda jacked up during the summer months with boats and jet skis. It is the most popular sand bars used buy everyone in chatham county. My avatar is exactly were you are talking about. My boat is anchored with about 100 others as you can see. I am not saying you cant do it but there are a lot of people swiming withchildren that might frown on you hauling in sharks. You have every right to fish but its crowded every day from may to september . And weekends are worse.


----------



## Bama B (May 13, 2015)

Just a suggestion when you cross the bull river heading to Tybee on the west end of the bridge is Bull river marina. 15 min drive from Tybee. They used to rent boats from there. About a mile south of the marina in the bull river in the turns are some deep holes. Full of sharks. This might be easier. Again its only a suggestion. Also if you rent a Kayak you might think about putting in a lazzaretto boat ramp. Time the tide and head towards the Savannah river. The shrimp boats clean there catch on the north side of the bridge. always sharks there. also there is some good trout and sheepshead fishing aroud the light house and jetties. And towards the Ft.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

Thanks Bama.  Im going at the worst possible time I guess.  Second week of july.  I really want to catch sharks from the beach.  Its what I enjoy doing.  Not quite as fun out of a boat to me.  If that's what I have to do though, I will.  To be quite honest, as long as im legal, im not worried about the swimmers.  They can go to tybee or one of the other No Shark Zones if they don't want to see me catch one.  

I plan on getting out there very early so they will be impeding on me, not the other way around.  I will warn them about whats going on right off the bat and let it go from there.


----------



## Fatback1 (May 13, 2015)

Man, i've yaked from Tybee over to Little Tybee several dozen times. We call it the back river (Tybee Creek).

Put in at Alley Three on an outgoing tide. Very easy to do as long as the tide is going out. Head south east to the front beach of Little Tybee, past the sand bar that has been mentioned.

When the tide changes and becomes incoming its an easy float back to the launch site.

Plan your trip with the tide and its a peice of cake. Go against the tide and its a work out. 

You will have more issues with boat wakes than the waves. Remember, our tide swing is 7' to 9', don't let the incoming tide take your yak. 

Its an easy trip, have fun and tell us how you do. Hint, for Sharks put your bait out as far as you can at LOW TIDE and as the tide comes in your offering will become deeper and deeper as the tide rolls in.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

Yep, thanks Fatback.  That gives me some encouragement.  I cannot wait to get out there and catch a few.


----------



## Bama B (May 13, 2015)

Its not as much a problem with the people but with all the boats stern to the beach its all the bow anchor lines. And you have every right to fish. I just see a lot of people try to fish but spend more time snagged in the anchor lines. Early in the morning is not bad but from about ten till dark lots of boats. If its a low tide middle of the day the sand bar and beach on Little tybee will be packed


----------



## Bama B (May 13, 2015)

One other thing at low tide the sand bar tybee side. Connects to the main beach. Tybee police and life guards sometimes patrol it at low tide. I dont know if that means that shark fishing is prohibited there as well or not. you might ask about that. the sand bar changes every year sometimes its connected. Little tybee beach should be no problem.


----------



## Fatback1 (May 13, 2015)

Flaustin1, go to google earth.

Check out: 31 58' 24 N by 80 51' 43 W ...............Fish there.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 13, 2015)

Very nice.  Will do!  Yall fellas are a bunch of help.  Thanks again.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (May 24, 2015)

I've yak'd camping + shark fishing gear + beer (a lot) to little tybee against the tide, anything is possible, but it was almost a three hour paddle. in a light boat I can paddle it in about 30-45 minutes....


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 24, 2015)

Im definitely gonna try it.  My yak will probably be heavy with beer too.  Not camping though so I can cut down on that weight.


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (May 26, 2015)

*public pier*



Flaustin1 said:


> Very nice.  Will do!  Yall fellas are a bunch of help.  Thanks again.



There is a fishing pier on the Bull River not far from the Tybee jetty's. I fished their a couple of years ago. Not from the pier but from the beach with a Penn Surfmaster h a 7' surf rod and got raped. Not once but twice. I have no idea what ate my bait, but I could not do anything with it. The pier is on the South side of Tybee. Their is another public fishing on Lazaretto Creek that we have caught shark, croakers, flounder, reds and grunts. No yaks required.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 27, 2015)

Thanks but I know about the piers and really want to target sharks.  Since its not legal on tybee,  I have to kayak off the island to do it.


----------

